# Trying to Update BIOS/Motherboard - Error



## aikou (Mar 2, 2013)

Today I installed Saints Row: The Third from Steam and tried to play it. I immediately noticed horrible lag problems + crashing. I looked up the issue and saw that Saints Row doesn't like to play on AMD computers and updating my motherboard should help.
I went here: STEAM enabled games on AMD FX platforms and tried to install the ASRock update. It gave me the error "Firmware does not have flash (AFUWINGUI) support." I'm not sure what's causing this since I'm pretty sure I have an ASRock.
I fixed the lag temporarily with a program but it doesn't help with the crashing. 

Right now I don't have a spare flash drive or a blank CD I can install the BIOS from. I went here and used the Windows download: ASRock > Products > Motherboard > 990FX Extreme4 > Download but I get the error when I try to update the way it said.

System Information:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 8
Version	6.2.9200 Build 9200
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	JULIA
System Manufacturer	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Model	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Type	x64-based PC
System SKU	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Processor	AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor, 3600 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. P1.20, 10/7/2011
SMBIOS Version	2.6
Embedded Controller Version	255.255
BIOS Mode	Legacy
BaseBoard Manufacturer	ASRock
BaseBoard Model	Not Available
BaseBoard Name	Base Board
Platform Role	Desktop
Secure Boot State	Unsupported
PCR7 Configuration	Not Available
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.2.9200.16442"
User Name	Julia\JULIA\Julia
Time Zone	Central Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	8.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	7.98 GB
Available Physical Memory	6.25 GB
Total Virtual Memory	9.30 GB
Available Virtual Memory	7.02 GB
Page File Space	1.31 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualization Enabled in Firmware	Yes
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection	Yes

I was confused when I saw "American Megatrends" next to BIOS version/date and tried to install an update for that but the website they redirect me to wants me to pay for it...?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Open it up and check the motherboard the brand and model information. It should be stenciled on the board.


----------



## aikou (Mar 2, 2013)

It says:

N68-VS3 FX
ASRock


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Appears to be an actual ASRock model (ie: not an OEM model). website page here: ASRock > N68-VS3 FX

downloads here: ASRock > N68-VS3 FX


----------



## aikou (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you very much, I'll try that now.


----------



## aikou (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you, it updated just fine! It fixed the lag in my game but not the crashing. I'm guessing that's a different problem altogether.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

